# Best type of river boat



## SeaPA (May 31, 2015)

Since there is hardly any fishing going on I figured this would be a good discussion topic... I have long been thinking of upgrading the old Jon boat and I am torn between a stick steer or center console. I am sure I want an aluminium boat with a Yamaha, but have not determined the rest of the specs. I am thinking a 18 foot Alumacraft.

If you were to buy one, what is your perfect set up. Hopefully this is an interesting topic!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

I have a Rhino boat. It is 10 gauge aluminum all the way thru. Hit a log one time and never hurt anything despite being lifted 3 feet out of the water. One tough boat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

All depends on what rivers and what kinda fishing you’re doing. Stick steer if fishing some of the smaller rivers around here and mainly bream fish. If you’re big into catfishing and such a CC might serve you better. 18’ boat is way to big for the places I fish so that’s something you have to decide.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If I couldn’t have my 2170, I’d buy this one. 
Make a nice perch/catfish rig.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/blazer-bay-2420-gts-855737/


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a 17' Triton, side console. Front and back decks give plenty of room to fish. It's been a very versatile boat for me so far.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Splittine said:


> All depends on what rivers and what kinda fishing you’re doing. Stick steer if fishing some of the smaller rivers around here and mainly bream fish. If you’re big into catfishing and such a CC might serve you better. 18’ boat is way to big for the places I fish so that’s something you have to decide.



Ditto..............For many years a 16ft flat Jon stick steer with 40 hp motor has been the dominate style on the Choctawhatchee River. This has not changed much except the horsepower is creeping upward a little


----------



## SeaPA (May 31, 2015)

Yeah, I see the 16' with a 40 all of the time. There are a ton of xtreme boats on that river. I called xtreme but they were a little too proud of them.

That is one of the main things I toil with room for a third v mobility. Ah, decisions...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SeaPA said:


> Yeah, I see the 16' with a 40 all of the time. There are a ton of xtreme boats on that river. I called xtreme but they were a little too proud of them.
> 
> That is one of the main things I toil with room for a third v mobility. Ah, decisions...


They are the best made boat on the river. Pay for quality.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a 1548 Weldbuilt, its all welded with a big casting deck, open floor, and in the back bench seat there is a dry storage box and live well. I love it, its a tank; I now have a 25 hp tohatsu with power trim which is really nice when the rivers get shallow. One neat thing about Weldbuilt is that you can customize the boat exactly to your specs, not what the manufacturer wants. Alumacraft will not let you do this, but Alumacraft is still a great river boat also.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

1976 model 14 footer. no telling how many tons of fish have been caught out of it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> If I couldn’t have my 2170, I’d buy this one.
> Make a nice perch/catfish rig.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/blazer-bay-2420-gts-855737/


I still look and drool when I see it on craigslist... Still want a deeper boat boat it's very very tempting!!! I just forked out some of my boat $$$ on a Bday ring fer the ole lady so I gotta save back up a bit to get a BIG down payment ready!:whistling:


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

We have a 16' Rhino w/ 40 hp Honda....love it for river fishing....does just fine on lakes too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

No Carolina Skiff DLX love?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

16' Rhino jon boat with 25hp Evinrude has been good to me for 18 years 
Rhino is a 2000 model while the Evinrude is a 1996
Father-n-law gave me a 30hp with less than 50 hours on it but I will keep running the 25 for awhile. Would like to find a deal on a 15' or 16' V-hull to put the 30 on


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a 1988 Tracker Panfish 16 with a 30hp Mariner. The best boat I have ever owned. My wife tells me that I should be embarrassed fishing in something that used, but I would hate to bloody up a new boat with mullet or catfish. Hit a stump in the river and keep going. I would hate to put a dent in a new boat.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I have an 18 ft aluminum crestliner flat bottom with a 115 and there's not many places I won't take it. I've been on yellow when it's low from bottom to well above rivers edge, escambia from bottom to hwy 4, choctawhatchee from 20 to 90 and it's still big enough I can run the bays unless it's really rough


----------

